# Superior BOGO sale ends March 1st



## JJB1 (Feb 27, 2015)

*"SuperiorPeptide.com!!!  
Buy One, Get One FREE sale ends 
March 1st!
Get your orders in now!!! 
Please use the BOGO code of the rep that helps you.*​*


John Juan's BOGO CODE: BOGOJJB1


Elvia1023's BOGO CODE: BOGO1023


RamboStallone's BOGO CODE: RSBOGO
*


----------



## rambo99 (Feb 27, 2015)

All good things must come to an end....

Don't forget to contact any one of us if you need a protocol laid out for either peptides and/or SARMs.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Feb 27, 2015)

It's a shame it had to end. We have been offering it for months though. Take advantage of it whilst you can. PM me if you need any help setting up a cycle.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Feb 28, 2015)

*How to apply the BOGO:

Put both the items you pay for and the free items in your cart, 
then enter BOGO code: BOGO1023
and the cost of the freebies gets deducted from your total.*


----------

